# Komandirskie Paratrooper Frozen In Time



## Marc2 (Oct 20, 2011)

A new Find,Frozen in time. look at the dial it is still nine hours en six minutes.when i bought the watch it was not running i wind it up and it runs so i bought the watch. at home i set correct time to the watch and there was the surprise it has stand still for a long time look at the discoloration i like it.

The strap marked 1C1KKH was on the watch when i bought it.

Kind regards,

Marc



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I think that I would test that one with a geiger counter!!!

Mike


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

nice find, has the making of a good story, any idea of the history?


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Marc2 said:


> A new Find,Frozen in time. look at the dial it is still nine hours en six minutes.when i bought the watch it was not running i wind it up and it runs so i bought the watch. at home i set correct time to the watch and there was the surprise it has stand still for a long time look at the discoloration i like it.
> 
> The strap marked 1C1KKH was on the watch when i bought it.
> 
> ...


I had one like that also. I asked my watchmaker to remove the discoloration, and he wiped out almost all the writing on the dial. Be careful what you ask for! SEE: My Thread - Replacement Amphibia Dial.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's the famously weird Vostok metallic paint! Some change colour, some don't. Some of those ex-green turn into yellow, some into grey. Anyway, that's what happens when it sits on the Sun! ...or like Tixntox suggested, that's what happens when it's close to nuclear explosion testing in some Kazakhstan desert


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

it looks like its been left in the direct sun light, .......................for a long time


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

A ghost Komandirskie. :angel_not:


----------



## Dan_In _Sydney (Mar 24, 2011)

maybe a Chernobyl relic?


----------

